# Healing Power of Pets for the Elderly



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2014)

Pets benefit the overall well-being of the elderly...




> Healthcare for the elderly is a big deal, as are the issues surrounding them and the places they live. As we have reported here at Health Impact News previously, over-medication of the elderly in care facilities such as nursing homes is an all too real issue that many face today.
> 
> About 47.5% (997,500) of the elderly in the US are on antidepressants which come with side effects such as decrease in bone marrow density, falls, and fractures. Overall, about 304,983 nursing home residents were given anti-psychotic drugs, of which 88% were for dementia. Additionally, 10 of 24 health warnings issued by drug companies and regulatory agencies on the use of antipsychotic drugs were specifically for the elderly and the increased risk of stroke and/or death.
> 
> ...


----------



## 123Testing (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm big into tropical fish aquariums. Back during the late 80's, I set up a 20 gal for my grandfather. He suffered terrible blood pressure problems. The next month of his Dr. appt.... blood pressure was already showing signs of lowering. They were eventually able to cut his dosage in half. Of course, I had to do all the weekly work, which didn't help my blood pressure. LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2015)

We had some tropical fish in the past, but i didn't have much luck with them, has 10 and 20 gallon aquariums.  My husband is interested in having a saltwater aquarium, but I have concerns that if we go away for a few weeks on vacation a couple of times a year, they will need outside care...that's if they survived our TLC.  

I was younger then when we had the fish aquariums, and I used to start the siphon process to take out some water with a hose and my mouth.  Nothing like a mouth full of funkly aquarium water to start off the day!


----------



## 123Testing (Jan 11, 2015)

Research Walstad Tanks... also referred to as NPT (Natural Planted Tanks). They are becoming popular with OTR truckers. No H2O changes or gravel siphoning necessary. Only water top off's. If you get the self-contained eco-system just right.... you won't even have to feed the fish! That's what the pregnant female guppies are for!

EDIT: Diane Walstad and Tom Barr have become the leading experts on this..... check out this link from a guy in Sweden (I think?)

http://www.tuncalik.com/2010/01/indoor-plants-for-water-purification-in-aquariums/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2015)

Love the natural aquariums!


----------



## 123Testing (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm currently playing 'mad scientist' to many freshwater planted tanks. My ultimate goal is to create a low maintenance tank combining numerous features of NPT, Riparium, and high tech equipment.... for a low tech community snail tank (that will house a massive bioload of snails). I breed snails and aquatic plants for local pet stores.


----------



## 123Testing (Jan 11, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSoS9lEpeJQ


----------



## 123Testing (Jan 11, 2015)

A guy named hydrophyte is the leading expert on Ripariums....

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/41905-few-my-planted-ripariums.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2015)

Very nice, relaxing music too!


----------

